# Alpe D'Huez



## zdfg (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm racing in the Megavalanche in July, does anyone know of a good bike shop close by? Even in Grenoble or Nice would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Was in Bourg D'Oisans this summer (town at the base of L'Alpe D'Huez). There was 1 bigger shop and one smaller shop in town.

In the ski resort of L'Alpe D'Huez, there appeared to be a couple stocked shops also.

I cannot comment on prices, service, selection, but imagine you could find what you need. 

No idea about shops in Grenoble or Nice, but there are shops in the area where you will be racing.


----------



## iron-cheese (Mar 11, 2008)

Its a massive event and will be full of sponsers and comapny's dude, you wont have any problems finding what you need, well unless its a rear hanger lol


----------

